# National Speed Limit



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

For the sake of argument this is to be considered as a car driver

For some reason 99% of the time that I get to one of these areas I am stuck behind some bloody moron doing around 40mph who half the time will actually have the audacity to flash or even beep at me for overtaking them in the said area!!

I have come to the conclusion that the majority of people clearly do not know what this sign means hence my fun little poll.

I have never been stuck behind a TT so am fairly confident everyone on here will know the correct answer.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

For all the winners, congratulations, you are not a total fucking moron.

National Speed Limit
When you enter an area that is signed by a diagonal black stripe on a white background, you are driving under national speed limit restrictions. For most vehicles this will means 60mph on single carriageway roads and 70mph on dual carriageway roads. It is also 70mph on the motorway network unless otherwise indicated.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Guess who the one vote belongs to :roll: F**k it, it's only a bit of fun :lol: And I did know the right answer, I've done a speed awareness course, don't you know :lol: 60 friggin quid and they don't even tell you how to avoid speed cameras :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL, I had to assume that the one wrong answer was a joke, then I saw you had posted Stevie Baby I thought "oh no, actually it is just some 'tard" :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't believe anyone doesn't know what this is, but seeing some of the driving out there, I suppose it is perfectly plausible [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha, to be fair I'm fairly sure most people probably do know what this is but just choose to ignore it and potter along at 40 anyway, just seems to be the case that they're always in front of me!

Funniest thing is, a lot of the time is that they'll then continue doing 40mph past a school! Tossers. :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's called the 40mph club. 40 is a good speed for them, not too fast, but not too slow. 40 is fine. Anybody else going slower is holding everybody up - but you're a nob if you go any faster.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

richieshore said:


> For some reason 99% of the time that I get to one of these areas I am stuck behind some bloody moron doing around 40mph who half the time will actually have the audacity to flash or even beep at me for overtaking them in the said area!!


Then same said moron, if you enter a village and slow down to obey a 30mph, will catch up again as they continue to drive at 40mph regardless of the conditions/hazards.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

drjam said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason 99% of the time that I get to one of these areas I am stuck behind some bloody moron doing around 40mph who half the time will actually have the audacity to flash or even beep at me for overtaking them in the said area!!
> ...


Yeah and you see their smug little faces in your mirror as they think they're better than you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Dash said:


> It's called the 40mph club. 40 is a good speed for them, not too fast, but not too slow. 40 is fine. Anybody else going slower is holding everybody up - but you're a nob if you go any faster.


That's so true.

Passed a 50/60yr old woman driving a Cayman over this weekend who was doing exactly 40 in a National Speed limit zone. (Maybe they belong to a secret organisation and have explicit rules). She became irate when I passed with about half a mile of straight road ahead. Unfortunately I was driving the daughter in her Matiz, the shame of it.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

jjg said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > It's called the 40mph club. 40 is a good speed for them, not too fast, but not too slow. 40 is fine. Anybody else going slower is holding everybody up - but you're a nob if you go any faster.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: In a porsche cayman as well, what a waste, should have offered her a swap, your matiz is clearly faster. :lol:

I really don't understand why they get irate about that, this is what has led me to conclude that they don't actually know the speed limit!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Problem is the 40mph club means 40mph in 30's, past schools and being 6 inches from your rear if you are abiding by the speed limit. In extreme cases it is also an excuse to overtake a car doing 35mph in a 30 zone and then hold them up in the national speed limit. :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

drjam said:


> Then same said moron, if you enter a village and slow down to obey a 30mph, will catch up again as they continue to drive at 40mph regardless of the conditions/hazards.


Yeah we have pricks like that around here who in a range of speed limits seem to have managed to calculate the average speed and just do that everywhere rather than say, looking at the signs. Idiots. They probably look down on people who "drive too fast" but they're doing it half the time themselves in applying their "all roads should have the same mean speed" policy. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Guess who the one vote belongs to :roll: F**k it, it's only a bit of fun :lol: And I did know the right answer, I've done a speed awareness course, don't you know :lol: 60 friggin quid and they don't even tell you how to avoid speed cameras :lol:


noddy nuts steve he he


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who the one vote belongs to :roll: F**k it, it's only a bit of fun :lol: And I did know the right answer, I've done a speed awareness course, don't you know :lol: 60 friggin quid and they don't even tell you how to avoid speed cameras :lol:
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm telling admin on you [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

That sign stumped me :? Iv always thot it meant drive as fast as you can till you get stuck behind a car then overtake and drive as fast as you can again :roll:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

wul said:


> That sign stumped me :? Iv always thot it meant drive as fast as you can till you get stuck behind a car then overtake and drive as fast as you can again :roll:


 :lol: :lol:

That's what it should be, it should mean you have free realm from this point on! 

I see that it seems a few people didn't realise that you could do 70 on a dual carriageway? Extra 10mph for you lucky 6 :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The 40mph club - catching you up in 30mph zones with a smug grin - brilliant but so true! :lol:

The worst thing is that they seem to be replacing national speed limit signs with 50mph signs which fall right into the lap of the 40mph club drivers, who then get an even smugger grin on their face when they end up leading a crocodile of other drivers who can no longer safely overtake down short straights for fear of momentarily exceeding 50mph. What a pile of cack! :evil:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

John-H said:


> The 40mph club - catching you up in 30mph zones with a smug grin - brilliant but so true! :lol:
> 
> The worst thing is that they seem to be replacing national speed limit signs with 50mph signs which fall right into the lap of the 40mph club drivers, who then get an even smugger grin on their face when they end up leading a crocodile of other drivers who can no longer safely overtake down short straights for fear of momentarily exceeding 50mph. What a pile of cack! :evil:


Summed up perfectly! :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> That sign stumped me :? Iv always thot it meant drive as fast as you can till you get stuck behind a car then overtake and drive as fast as you can again :roll:


I can vouch for him having done this :lol: :lol: 
(The Mini needs a while to speed up)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > That sign stumped me :? Iv always thot it meant drive as fast as you can till you get stuck behind a car then overtake and drive as fast as you can again :roll:
> ...


ha ha oops


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

wul said:


> That sign stumped me :? Iv always thot it meant drive as fast as you can till you get stuck behind a car then overtake and drive as fast as you can again :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I experienced this yesterday. Nice long straight bit of road, people pootling along at 40, so I go past three cars. After a while behind it, the road ahead clears up and I overtake. I do it correctly, indicate, pull out, accelerate to 60 and leave plenty of room "BEEP". The fecker beeps me before I even attempt to pull in so its not even like they were uncomfortable with me pulling in early.

I wasn't stopping them from driving slowly, I wasn't in there way. But yes of course, they caught up in a 30.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Dash said:


> I experienced this yesterday. Nice long straight bit of road, people pootling along at 40, so I go past three cars. After a while behind it, the road ahead clears up and I overtake. I do it correctly, indicate, pull out, accelerate to 60 and leave plenty of room "BEEP". The fecker beeps me before I even attempt to pull in so its not even like they were uncomfortable with me pulling in early.
> 
> I wasn't stopping them from driving slowly, I wasn't in there way. But yes of course, they caught up in a 30.


It's shocking isn't it, I really want to slow down and stop them and ask them what the hell they are beeping at and if they understand what the speed limit is!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Evidently they don't! Average speed cameras mean you have to do the same average speed absolutely everywhere :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think they should stick an average speed camera at Lands End and the other at John o' Groats. That way they've captured the whole country...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

These are the ones I like, encountered recently in Germany. No restriction at all, and there's no 155 limiter on the Monaro :mrgreen: 









A lot of the Autobahns are limited to 130kph, pretty much everyone sticks to the limit, but once that sign appears, and the road straight enough ....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash said:


> I think they should stick an average speed camera at Lands End and the other at John o' Groats. That way they've captured the whole country...


Isn't that two countries ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It _can_ be, but the UK is a country made of constituent countries. So you could either class it as one or two.


----------



## haulfast (Mar 19, 2011)

deleted I have been told I KNOW NOTHING


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I could be wrong but, it is only 70 on a dual carriageway if there is a central reservation, 60 otherwise.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

newt said:


> I could be wrong but, it is only 70 on a dual carriageway if there is a central reservation, 60 otherwise.


Wouldn't that be the definition of a dual carriageway ?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > I could be wrong but, it is only 70 on a dual carriageway if there is a central reservation, 60 otherwise.
> ...


I think he means crash barrier, or a large lawned area to skid around on.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > I could be wrong but, it is only 70 on a dual carriageway if there is a central reservation, 60 otherwise.
> ...


No, but it might be the definition of a dual carriageway. :wink:

On a dual carriageway the directions of traffic flow are separated by a physical barrier. National speed limit for cars = 70mph.

On a road where the opposite direction traffic flows are separated by white lines, whether 2, 3 or 4 total lanes, the road is still classed as a single carriageway. National speed limit = 60mph for cars


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Only restrictions on dual carriageways (apart from signage) are vehicles towing and buses, coaches and goods vehicles, I believe. Off to check the DVLA site!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Which is why I put just the speed limit for cars since most of us don't drive vehicles subject to a different national speed limit.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

brittan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > newt said:
> ...


Thats as I understand it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

drjam said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason 99% of the time that I get to one of these areas I am stuck behind some bloody moron doing around 40mph who half the time will actually have the audacity to flash or even beep at me for overtaking them in the said area!!
> ...


Agreed! Over 60's arer worst for this.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

young girls with 20 screaming brats in the car and on phone are my misery tbh.........


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I find you can pretty much guarantee that it's a women or an old person every time!

Latest people out to annoy me every journey are people who are turning off but have to stop on a main road to let everybody out of the junction they're turning down!! Surely that's illegal?

Have they got no consideration at all that I'm now stuck behind all of these tossers that they've decided to let out? No, because they don't even know I'm behind them. Useless!!


----------

